# Proyecto de Servidor/Router hogareño

## Brazlee

Buenas   :Very Happy: 

Después de haber consultado aquí sobre cómo montar un webserver utilizando una VM sobre KVM...Al final no pasó nada, me pase a Kubuntu...después a Ubuntu (Para el escritorio)...y ahora quiero volver a Gentoo en el escritorio y en una nueva PC (Termino de cursar en diciembre en la universidad y quiero ponerme a investigar, más el hecho que el próximo año tengo Sistemas Operativos =) en la carrera).

Bueno, a lo que iba...Dejé pasar el tiempo, y ahora tengo un flamante

AMD K6-2 (Si no me equivoco  :Razz: , puede ser el anterior) de 500 Mhz

128 MB de RAM

4 GB de HD (acá me aparecen dudas :/)

Tengo un Pendrive de 4GB...y la PC tiene USB =). Se me ocurre que podría hacer backups o si hay alguna mejor idea, opinen.

No tiene ninguna utilidad por ahora esta computadora, es solamente para usarla de servidor

Dejando de lado el disco rígido...creo que está bastante bien para el uso que le quiero dar.

Ahora...la idea de este hilo (Pueden mandarme a freír papas si quieren   :Embarassed: ), es que me ayuden a ir viendo qué pasos voy a tener que seguir, aprender, investigar, que tiren ideas...para ir armando aquí mismo una guía de Gentoo para servidores partiendo de muchas dudas  :Razz: 

Como no quiero perder tiempo (ni hacerle perder tiempo al resto de los usuarios) con idas y vueltas sin saber qué quiero...voy a comentar, que en un principio necesito:

-Repartir Internet (ya me comprare el Switch) y darle salida a 3 PC (entre ellas un portatil), 2 poseen Windows y 1 Linux.

-Un cortafuegos para la red anterior. ¿Qué otra herramienta de Seguridad/Red/Filtrado podría ser útil además de IPTABLES? 

-Un servidor de impresión, tengo dos impresoras y solo podía tener una impresora conectada a la vez... (por cuestiones de espacio y ubicación). Ahora quiero poder imprimir desde cualquier PC....Compartiendo una en Windows y otra dejandola en el server.

Creo que principalmente esas son las funciones que debería cumplir...Aunque me gustaría que también me sirva de Webserver  :Razz: , ya no es mi prioridad...Al menos en esta etapa. Si no me equivoco, con lo anterior bien configurado, el webserver sería instalar y configurar un par de paquetes, no?

¿Gentoo o Debian  :Razz: ? Me decidí por Gentoo. Tengo el HD de 4GB conectado a una PC más potente, para hacer la instalación ahí y después cambiar el disco para el resto de las cosas...Configuración/Emerge de paquetes menores, etc. 

Primeras preguntas:

1-¿Cómo repartir el espacio en disco? Es decir, como particionarlo para no desperdiciar espacio, no perder en seguridad, ni en rendimiento. 

          a-Qué utilidad le puedo sacar al Pendrive (Sin que esté conectado día y noche....porque le doy otros usos)

2-¿Puedo ir posteando los pasos de la instalación, con preguntas...para este tipo de instalación =) ?? (Un poco la idea del tema  :Razz: )

Hay bastante experiencia en el foro (por lo que estuve leyendo), así que bueno...

Espero respuestas =) Quiero utilizar el verano para aprender mucho más de Linux y armarme el servidor con su ayuda. Además de ver aspectos de seguridad (me interesa  :Razz: ) antes de meter la pata ;P

Después empiezo con la instalación en sí =) a medida que vaya leyendo el handbook, la guía de seguridad (no sé por donde atacarla para la lectura =( )...etc.

Desde ya, muchas gracias!

Y Disculpas por el mensaje tan largo  :Razz: . // Anotación mental: Ser más conciso

Saludos!!

----------

## sirope

Hola, hola. Tu intención con el viejo PC es muy parecido a la mía. 

Tengo un viejo PIII con FreeBSD, como idea puedes usar Webmin y SSH para administrarlo, así no necesitarías ningún entorno de escritorio y reduces la necesidad de más HD. 

También puedes usarlo como servidor de descargas.

¿Un proxy?

saludos

----------

## Brazlee

FreeBSD, lo voy a investigar como opción. sirope: ¿Por qué dejaste FreeBSD en vez de Gentoo?. No tengo ninguna experiencia con FreeBSD, pero si me convences  :Wink: 

Lo que necesito si o sí es lo que liste en el primer post. 

Podría utilizarlo como servidor de descargas si tendría más espacio =(

Estaba pensando en utilizar Squid, pero creo que de nuevo el espacio me juega en contra. 

Por lo demás:

SO: Gentoo (Stage 3 x86)/FreeBSD/Debian (A decidir)

Próposito: Firewall-Router/ (A añadir más) #Proxy Web #NAS

Software: IPTABLES-SSH-Webmin-CUPS-Samba-#Squid-#Apache

Dejo comentado aquello para lo que quizás no llegue con el hardware o que por ahora me parece secundario.

Definitivamente voy a necesitar los dos últimos porque tampoco tengo monitor para esa computadora  :Razz:  y además así reduzco el consumo eléctrico y aumento la comodidad a la hora de administrarlo, más lo que dices de ahorrar espacio  :Very Happy: 

Gracias y espero que sigan aportando =).Last edited by Brazlee on Sat Nov 22, 2008 5:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Tiene un poco poca memoria no? Mas alla de la velocidad del micro.

Repartir internet y cortafuegos lo haria todo con IPTABLES, el cual va a hacer todo lo que necesitas.

Te diria que arranques leyendo algun tutoreal de IPTABLES hay muchos. 

Particionar el disco? Tenes 4 gb! jaja. Entorno grafico calculo no vas a usar cierto? o alguno liviano?

Particiones yo haria, /home, /, swap, /tmp, /var, el tema del tamaño tengo dudas, realmente no se muy bien los tamaños. Alguno que sepa mas de esto va a decirte las medidas de la receta. 

Para usar IPTABLES tambien tenes que compilar el kernel, algo mas para leer, por que hay que agregar esa opcion, caso contrario no funciona. 

Con un switch va barbaro, esta maquina tendria que tener 2 placas de red, una donde entre la red y otra donde salga todo al switch. Asignas luego IP fijas a las maquinas para que hablen todas por medio de la PC router-firewall-server-printserver-calientacafe. 

Espero haber aportado algo al dilema.

Por otro lado esa emocion que veo en tus consultas tiene que convertirse en experiencia plena, transformar la energia en conocimiento. Seguramente vas a divertirte en el proceso y eso esta bueno..

Un saludo.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Ipatables es un Proxy transparente, algo que me olvidaba.

----------

## Brazlee

 :Razz: 

Digamos que con IPTABLES, puedo usarlo como Proxy haciendo que:

Lo que viene de X interfaz salga a Internet (Interfaz conectada a la red de redes  :Smile: )

Es correcto, no?

Sobre instalar las X:

No va a tener entorno gráfico.

/swap con 256MB según la receta del doble de RAM (Hasta 512  :Razz: )

Para las otras voy a necesitar ayuda...

/home, se me ocurre que no va a necesitar demasiado espacio.

i92guboj Había puesto hace algun tiempo un link sobre el tema de particionado que  el mismo había escrito , además de haber comentado en varios topics diferentes (No los pude encontrar al igual que el documento que escribió), opciones para aprovechar mejor el espacio a la hora de formatear las particiones y elegir los sistemas de archivos...Ej: para archivos chicos en la partición de Portage, si mal no recuerdo, . Era muy interesante. Sería de ayuda que me refresque la memoria el autor  :Wink: . 

Ya tengo una placa de red integrada por cada PC, más dos para el servidor. Solamente me falta comprar el Switch, en el que voy a tener que ahorrar $$$...y no irme a una marca reconocida =(. Noganet de 5 bocas me dijeron que está algo de 60-70 pesos.

Tengo dando vueltas un manual de IPTABLES impreso =)...Voy a ir viéndolo con tiempo, en mis ratos libres, porque la universidad hasta dentro de un mes más que terminen los exámenes me va a sacar bastante tiempo para el proyecto (Y para dormir   :Evil or Very Mad: ).

Pablo S. Barrera

Gracias tanto por la respuesta, como por el consejo y el animo que me das al final =). Aportaste al dilema   :Razz:  . 

Bueno, ya es hora de dormir para mí. Mañana leo las próximas respuestas  :Wink: 

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Parece que hablamos de Pesos Argentinos. Noganet es bastante malo, igual que encore.. pero bueno.

Si iptables hace eso y mas, en si la estructura basica es filtrado de paquetes.

Lo que entra por la eth0 y va a la eth1 dejarlo pasar (forward)... o negarlo. 

Lo que va de eth1 al mundo que salga por al eth0, hay que hacer ambas reglas si no no sale! jaa. Es un tanto rebuscado iptables. Yo tenia un archivito de texto llamado MURO que era firewall y ademas brindaba por medio de el internet a otra maquina. Lo perdi, bajon por que estaba re claro ese archivito y ahora tendria que ponerme a leer de nuevo. Lo que haces en si es un archivo de texto, le das permisos de ejecucion y cuando arranca la maquina se ejecuta y pone las reglas en funcionamiento. Es un servicio y vos editas a mano o en forma grafica las reglas a seguir. 

Creo que podes cargar XFCE (asi se escribe? hay uno que me va a odiar, creo que es el mismo que hizo el instructivo sobre las particiones) no pesa mucho y tal vez te sea de utilidad.

Squid? Necesita algo de espacio pero es buenisimo.. 

Creo tenemos que pensar tambien, y negociar entre prestaciones y velocidad.. si le pones a hacer de todo a la maquina, creo no va a funcionar muy bien, tiene un micro medio lento para los tiempos de hoy, yo descartaria un poco squid, por que ahi interviene la maquina servidor, ya que baja informacion y eso implica escritura de disco, ram y espacio. Esto te va a quitar rendimiento, en cambio con IPTABLES solo procesa reglas y no consume mucho que digamos.

Es correcto esto ultimo? Estaria buena otra opinion, de alguien que sepa de verdad sobre esto.

Un saludo ..

"Los hermanos sean unidos por que esa es la ley primera, y si entre ellos se pelean los deboran los de afuera"

----------

## sirope

Comprate un HD, que en el siglo XXI los IDE se regalan, además tendrías la ventaja de poder usarlo como NAS. Pero si decides conservar ese disco duro, y es para uso doméstico, yo no gastaría ni un MB en swap, pues la RAM la veo bárbara, 128 son más que suficientes, recuerda que no va a tener ningún escritorio, nada más algunos demonios...

En mi FreeBSD tengo un disco de 20GB particionado en 2GB para el SO y 18GB para las descargas, lo vacío periódicamente, la MOBO no soporta un disco mayor. ¿Por qué FreeBSD? No lo recuerdo.. creo que fue por el kernel, hay muchas discusiones sobre eso, Linux es más apropiado para escritorio, y un BSD para server.

saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Mis escasos granitos de arena:

Tuve bastante tiempo un router hecho con Gentoo sobre un AMD K6 II de 450, todo lo que expongo a continuación es producto de mi tercermundista experiencia personal. De hecho, uno de mis routers todavía es un K6 II:

```
katmai ~ # ssh root@router -p 222

root@router's password: 

Last login: Fri Nov 21 06:35:43 2008 from 192.168.0.205

router (root) ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 5

model      : 8

model name   : AMD-K6(tm) 3D processor

stepping   : 12

cpu MHz      : 501.230

cache size   : 64 KB
```

Solo que cansado de lidiar con portage, le instalé smoothwall y va de lujo. Tiene 64Mb de ram y disco de 6Gb, que para todo lo que hace sobra... Desde que tiene smoothwall me lo han hackeado al menos en 3 oportunidades, ni bien tenga un tiempo lo volveré a Gentoo, que nunca tuvo ese tipo de problemas.

- Squid: Pablo, squid no consume casi nada, mi router K6 II con Gentoo y con squid en modo proxy transparente le daba internet a unas entre 8 y 12 pc y nunca ví un uso demasiado elevado de recursos por esto así que como alternativa, es válida.

- Capacidad de disco: 4Gb es muy poco pero siempre podrás usar NFS para montar particiones por la red, de hecho, hablas de tener portage en el mismo disquito ese de 4Gb, yo te diría que uses el portage compartido de tu otra pc en la red... El disco es tan lento, y la pc es tan lenta, que la red no es cuello de botella en absoluto, y no vas a notar ninguna diferencia a la hora de usar emerge.

- Acerca de compilar: Ni loco trates de compilar en esa PC, es mas, ni siquiera trates de compilar con distcc, sigue siendo ineficiente. La forma óptima de compilar y mantener actualizado un cpu tan viejo es exportando con NFS todo el directorio raíz usando la opción no_root_squash para que te permita hacerle chroot por la red desde una pc mas potente y poder compilar usando toda esa potencia del otro cpu. (Lo bueno de este sistema, es que se puede hacer "en caliente", podés hacerle un chroot a tu K6 II en cualquier momento y actualizar cosas sin tener que pararlo y sin que deje de responder por exeso de uso de microprocesador)

-Arquitectura: El K6 II es un i586, el stage 3 que se usa en la gran mayoría de los casos (i686) no sirve para un K6 II, el que necesitás es el x86.

-iptables no es un proxy, squid es un proxy, iptables enruta tráfico, un proxy lo intercepta, iptables recibe paquetes por una punta y los reenvía por la otra, procesándolos de mil formas distintas en el camino si hiciera falta. Además puede hacer NAT, llevar un registro del origen y destino de las conexiones salientes y enmascarar el origen de forma que siempre parezca que el paquete se originó en la interface WAN para repartir internet en una red local usando un único IP público, que es lo que estás intentando hacer.

-Respecto al particionado no he podido encontrar el tutorial de i92, estoy seguro que además lo tenía posteado en su blog pero tampoco lo encuentro. De todas formas con un disco tan chico en un servidor donde no va a haber usuarios, lo que mas vas a necesitar es espacio en /var que es donde apache aloja las páginas, donde squid aloja el caché y donde van a parar todos los logs. Yo haría dos particiones, una de 2Gb para / y una de 2Gb para /var.

Si tenés la precaución de tenér montado /usr/portage (esto incluye distfiles) en NFS por la red no vas a necesitar mucho mas espacio que ese...

-Te estás olvidando de CUPS para poder hacer las veces de servidor de impresión, y de apache, lighthttpd o algo similar si querés que haga las veces de webserver además.

Si se me ocurre alguna otra cosa la agrego.

Salud!

**EDITO** Si vas a compartir las impresoras con clientes windows, además vas a necesitar Samba

----------

## sirope

También ví ese tuto de i92guboj, por suerte lo escribí en papel higiénico, porque cuando quise usarlo no lo volví a encontrar.

```
### Partición primaria NTFS para Windows (Montada en /home con ntfs-3g para manosear archivos desde Gentoo)

/dev/sda1              50G   /home/administrador/Docs/Windows

### Partición primaria Ext3 para raiz /

/dev/sda2              50G   /

### En la partición extendida sda3 se encuentran todos los directorios de Gentoo (sda5-sda12)

/dev/sda5             762M   /boot

/dev/sda6             2.0G   /usr/portage

/dev/sda7             3.0G   /usr/portage/distfiles

/dev/sda8             1.0G   /usr/src

/dev/sda9             1.0G   /tmp

/dev/sda10            2.0G   /var/tmp

/dev/sda11            1.0G   swap

/dev/sda12            5.0G   /home

### Partición primaria Fat32 encriptada para los documentos, sobre esta se monta sda1 (Windows)

/dev/mapper/sda4      350G   /home/administrador/Docs
```

El disco es de 500GB y estos son todos los directorios, separados como se recomienda en varios tutos (aunque /var/tmp puede ser un enlace a /tmp y así crear solo 1 partición por ambos) Con la única diferencia que no tuve muchos escrupulos al asignar 1GB para particiones como swap y /tmp. Tampoco tuve cuidado de usar ext2 en algunas a cambio de un poco de carga menos.

Por lo demás, te puedo hablar maravillas del particionado especializado, es realmente muy cómodo. (siempre que no te quedes sin espacio en una jeje)

saludos

----------

## Txema

Yo llevo ya un tiempo con un router/servidor montado, pero con kubuntu no gentoo, básicamente porque ya lo tenía instalao y no me apetecía ponerme a cambiar todo el sistema, además de la velocidad en las instalaciones y actualizaciones, cosa que se agradece en una máquina vieja.

Bueno, el caso es que, cuando estuve buscando información me topé con esto y fue lo que usé, aunque adapatándolo a ubuntu, pero el procedimiento es exactamente el mismo, eso sí, te vas a tener que empapar de iptables, porque si no te puedes volver loco, yo al final acabé por instalar un script (arno's firewall) para configurar las reglas y además, ya que estaba, le añadí QoS con HTB (QoS)

Algunas direcciones que me sirvieron:

http://lartc.org/howto/index.html

http://doc.gulo.org/index.php?m=12&y=06&entry=entry061207-014259

http://www.koalasoftmx.net/staticpages/index.php?page=distribucion-ancho-banda-htb-iptables

http://mikebabcock.ca/linux/qos_tc/

http://blogdrake.net/node/3633

Si quieres pongo aquí los scripts pa que les eches un ojo.

En cuanto a Squid, está en mi lista de pendientes, aún no me he atrevido a meterle mano ^^"

----------

## Annagul

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -Respecto al particionado no he podido encontrar el tutorial de i92, estoy seguro que además lo tenía posteado en su blog pero tampoco lo encuentro.

 

http://jesgue.homelinux.org/blog/?page_id=3  :Wink: 

Por cierto, muy interesante este hilo. Se aprende mucho leyendo por aquí.  :Smile: 

----------

## Brazlee

 :Razz:  Realmente me alegra mucho la retroalimentación que está recibiendo este hilo  :Razz: 

Voy a contestar desde el final ...

Annagul: Sí, es muy interesante, gracias al aporte de todos. La lectura de los mensajes de la mayoría de los usuarios de este foro, la comunidad en sí,  fue y es, una de las cosas más importantes a la hora de elegir Gentoo (y también recomendarlo). Gracias por el link, ya le estaba por enviar un PM a i92, debería agregar un enlace a su blog dentro de su sitio personal. 

Ahora mismo me pongo a re-leerlo.

Txema: También es tu PC de escritorio, además de Servidor/Router?. Supongo que en caso de que no lo sea, con Ubuntu Server aprovecharías mejor los recursos de esa máquina. Recopile los links que comentas en una carpeta, para no perderlos  :Razz: , pronto me serán de mucha utilidad también  :Very Happy: 

sirope: Cuando me desocupe un poco con la universidad, en esta semana   :Wink: , voy a postear el esquema final de particionado que le voy a dejar al disco de 4GB, utilizando lo que citaste y el link que me pasó Annagul de i92. Por cierto, wow...un disco de 500GB!!! 

Inodoro_Pereyra: 

Lo que comentas de Smoothwall, que te lo han hackeado...¿Cómo fue?. Es decir, perdón por mi ignorancia, pero ¿qué tipo de logs/pistas has seguido para darte cuenta de tales sucesos?. 

Sobre compilar...Una vez ya armada la red, hacer chroot desde la PC más potente disponible y compilar?. ¿Tienes algo de documentación sobre ese método?. Estuve viendo en los métodos alternativos de instalación, pero estoy casi seguro que esa PC no tiene arranque por Red. En este punto me he quedado con dudas. Además, ahora mismo no tengo Gentoo en ninguna PC, bueno...tengo una instalación en una de las PCs pero le falta mantenimiento  :Razz:  en mi familia no quisieron usar linux y siempre usan XP. 

Ahora veo la importancia de asignar un buen porcentaje a /var en un servidor =). No tenía en mente a la hora de pensar el particionado el hecho de los distfiles...No tengo bien claro como montar por red /usr/portage pero parece muy buena opción, gracias. 

 :Rolling Eyes:  Había pensado (y lo hice) conectar el HD a la PC potente...e instalar desde ahí, pero el hardware es muy diferente...y no tener lspci del hardware del Servidor al momento de compilar el núcleo... Se me iba a hacer un poco complicado/imposible. Creo que el HD va a volver a su origen...pero me he quedado con dudas sobre como seguir la instalación (No tiene lectora de CD's) y sin haber comprado el Switch todavía   :Embarassed: 

Ahora edito el segundo post con lo que me faltó en software.   :Smile: 

Saludos!

----------

## Txema

Nop, no es mi PC de escritorio, pero como era el OS que tenía puesto se lo dejé, además necesito un entorno gráfico para el utorrent, aunque el kde está en vias de extinción, ya estoy usando fluxbox y la eliminación de kde es inminente xDD

En cuanto a lo de la compilación, quizás esto te pueda servir:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/distcc.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/cross-compiling-distcc.xml

Sobre todo el segundo  :Wink: 

----------

## Brazlee

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> ni siquiera trates de compilar con distcc, sigue siendo ineficiente. 

 

Estoy buscando por el método que me comenta Inodoro_Pereyra, y me encontré con esto:

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Emerge_on_very_slow_systems

----------

## Txema

La verdad es que yo no he probado distcc, sólo lo conozco de oídas ^^" Eso parece tener mucha mejor pinta.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Inodoro_Pereyra: 
> 
> Lo que comentas de Smoothwall, que te lo han hackeado...¿Cómo fue?. Es decir, perdón por mi ignorancia, pero ¿qué tipo de logs/pistas has seguido para darte cuenta de tales sucesos?. 

 

En dos oportunidades me cambiaron la página de administración por defecto de smoothwall que se accede por http://numero_de_ip:81 por una toda negra en donde un montón de pendejos sin nada mejor que hacer se saludaban entre ellos. Defaced, que le dicen. Simultaneamente me quedé sin internet en la red, por eso me di cuenta de que había sido hackeado el router... Al reiniciar la pc mi instalación de smoothwall no existía mas y nunca supe como hicieron para entrar...

Ya la ultima vez me dejaron en el home del usuario root (si, del root!) un archivo que tiene por nombre home.php?page\=Files que adentro contiene html con spam a una página www.ngohq.com y tampoco pude encontrar en ningún log, como hicieron para escribir en la carpeta de root...

Ya no duermo tranquilo. 

De hecho, mientras escribo esto, estoy armando es esta pc una instalación nueva para mover al K6 II una vez que esté lista,

Igualmente, por si te interesa el tema, para rastrear como / por donde han intentado conectarse suele ser suficiente con revisar regularmente la salida de /var/log/messages. Asustate cuando veas algo raro en la salida del comando last. Desconecta la pc de la red cuando veas algo raro en la salida de who  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

El "blog", por si alguien sigue buscándolo: http://jesgue.homelinux.org/blog/?page_id=3

 *Brazlee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> AMD K6-2 (Si no me equivoco , puede ser el anterior) de 500 Mhz
> 
> 128 MB de RAM
> ...

 

En general, con este hardware puedes montar un router sin problemas. Para el apartado de servidor web, recomiendo lighttpd o algo similar, en lugar de apache. Es bastante más ligero, sobre todo en uso de memoria. Siempre que no vayas a correr aplicaciones pesadas como mysql, mldonkey y similares, no deberías tener problemas de ram. 128 megas es más que suficiente para un enrutador que cargue solo con 3 máquinas.

En cuanto al disco duro, tampoco deberías necesitar más. Una vez compilado el kernel puedes borrar el contenido de /usr/src, y conforme vayas instalando programas puedes ir borrando también el contenido de $PORTDIR/distfiles. Un sistema completo incluso con X, kde, gnome y demás chorreces cabe perfectamente en 4 gigas, todo depende del software que instales. 

 *Quote:*   

> -Repartir Internet (ya me comprare el Switch) y darle salida a 3 PC (entre ellas un portatil), 2 poseen Windows y 1 Linux.

 

iptables puede hacer esto, usando nat. 

```
LAN=eth0

WAN=eth1

iptables -A FORWARD -i ${LAN} -s 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

iptables -A FORWARD -i ${WAN} -d 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ${WAN} -j MASQUERADE
```

 *Quote:*   

> -Un cortafuegos para la red anterior. ¿Qué otra herramienta de Seguridad/Red/Filtrado podría ser útil además de IPTABLES? 

 

iptables is "the one and only". Realmente no existe nada más para linux (que yo sepa). El resto de firewalls que vas a encontrar son frontends o scripts prefabricados para iptables.

 *Quote:*   

> -Un servidor de impresión, tengo dos impresoras y solo podía tener una impresora conectada a la vez... (por cuestiones de espacio y ubicación). Ahora quiero poder imprimir desde cualquier PC....Compartiendo una en Windows y otra dejandola en el server.

 

cups es el servidor de impresión más usado en linux. Samba puede ser útil para compartir impresoras (y carpetas) con máquinas que operen con Windows.

 *Quote:*   

> 1-¿Cómo repartir el espacio en disco? Es decir, como particionarlo para no desperdiciar espacio, no perder en seguridad, ni en rendimiento. 
> 
>           a-Qué utilidad le puedo sacar al Pendrive (Sin que esté conectado día y noche....porque le doy otros usos)

 

Échale un vistazo al blog que enlazo al principio de este post. En cuanto al pen drive, lo podrías usar para guardar las fuentes de tu kernel y los distfiles. Puedes sustituir /usr/portage/distfiles y /usr/src/linux por symlinks que apunten a carpetas en tu pendrive, así al montarlo tendrás directamente las fuentes de tu kernel y los distfiles. El contenido de estos directorios no es imprescindible para el funcionamiento de Gentoo, y solo se necesitan cuando se va a instalar o reinstalar software. Las fuentes de tu kernel pueden ser necesarias para compilar otros paquetes, normalmente drivers que no van incluídos en el kernel, como nvidia-drivers o ati-drivers, ntfs-3g, vhba/cdemu, etc etc.

 *Quote:*   

> 2-¿Puedo ir posteando los pasos de la instalación, con preguntas...para este tipo de instalación =) ?? (Un poco la idea del tema )

 

Puedes abrir todos los hilos que necesites, siempre que no sean duplicados.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Siguiendo con el tema, ya tengo listo mi router Gentoo de nuevo, la parte básica al menos... Ya está ruteando bien y haciendo QoS básico con Squid de pormedio. Iré configurando el resto de las cosas sobre la marcha.

Pensè que te podía llegar a interesar el contenido del archivo world de mi flamante router tercermundista, básicamente, todo lo que instalé, para que saques ideas:

```
~ # cat /mnt/gentoo/var/lib/portage/world

app-admin/eselect

app-admin/hddtemp

app-admin/logrotate

app-admin/pydf

app-admin/sudo

app-admin/syslog-ng

app-admin/webmin

app-portage/eix

app-portage/gentoolkit

dev-db/mysql

dev-lang/php

net-analyzer/ettercap

net-analyzer/iftop

net-analyzer/iptraf

net-analyzer/nmap

net-analyzer/ntop

net-dns/bind-tools

net-dns/dnsmasq

net-firewall/iptables

net-fs/nfs-utils

net-misc/axel

net-misc/dhcpcd

net-misc/hamachi

net-proxy/squid

sys-apps/hdparm

sys-apps/slocate

sys-boot/grub

sys-fs/e2fsprogs

sys-fs/reiserfsprogs

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

sys-process/htop

sys-process/vixie-cron

www-servers/apache
```

Esos son todos los paquetes que considero básicos. Adaptalo a tu caso que seguro es diferente al mío.

Para que te des una idea del uso del disco:

```
~ # pydf

Filesystem  Size  Used Avail Use%                   Mounted on            

/dev/hda1  4895M 2213M 2434M 45.2 [#######........] /mnt/gentoo           

/dev/hda2  3632M   86M 3546M  2.4 [...............] /mnt/gentoo/var
```

Eso es con toda esa lista de paquetes instalados y tres particiones, una raiz, una para que squid haga de las suyas y cachee todo lo que pueda (necesito cachear archivos de mas de 70mb) y una para swap. Tengo /usr/portage local y /usr/portage/distfiles montado con NFS.

Si tuviera portage montado también sobre la red, hubiera ahorrado:

```
# du -sh /usr/portage/

566M   /usr/portage/
```

Make.conf que usé:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="-ldap -ipv6 -kde -gnome -X -gtk -qt3 -qt4"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -a -n 10 -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

RESUMECOMMAND="${FETCHCOMMAND}"
```

Con mtune a i686 así ni bien pueda cambio por una pc algo mas potente  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## gringo

por si le sirve a alguien : mi "servidor" en casa ahora corre con fbsd y hace básicamente funciones de router para mi lan, ap para mi nueva red wifi y pasarela para una serie de servicios. Se trata de una placa itx epia-m con un procesador via a 1000, 1 giga de ram, disco de 30 gigas.

Seguramente le añada algunas cosillas mas, pero sin pasarse que el chisme no da para mucho, sobre todo por culpa del disco duro.

Porque bsd ? pues porque tenía ganas de volver a jugar con bsd y porque es el único que soporta el hardware que tengo en casa para hacer funciones de ap.

saluetes

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Gringo, que hardware es el que estás usando para AP? Estoy justamente tratando de conseguir alguna placa de red wireless que soporte master mode para hacer eso mismo en mi routercito tercermundista.  :Very Happy: 

Lo que se consigue barato en Argentina, no sirve... No he podido dar con un chip decente y a medianamente buen precio (todavía).

Salud!

----------

## inconexo

Hola!

es curioso como cambia la tematica de un hilo! acaberemos hablando de futbol! :)

Para Inodoro_Pereyra... mi tarjeta wifi preferida debe tener chipset Atheros: permite modo monitor, para hacer de AP, y tambien permite inyeccion de paquetes, para jugar a crackear WEP/WPA2(PSK). Hay versiones PCI, PCMCIA y USB (aunque esta ultima version no te permitira inyeccion)

Sin animo de hacer publicidad...

http://www.ciudadwireless.com/dlink_dwl-g520_-chip_atheros-_adaptador_xtremeg_108mbps-p-202.html

http://www.ciudadwireless.com/dlink_dwl-g650_-chip_atheros-_adaptador_pcmcia_xtremeg-p-27.html

Por cierto, un buen router/firewall debe de llevar estos otros paquetes, complementando a la lista anterior:

dev-lang/php

dev-php/PEAR-DB

net-analyzer/arping

net-analyzer/dsniff

net-analyzer/net-snmp

net-analyzer/netcat6

net-analyzer/nmap

net-analyzer/ntop

net-analyzer/sarg

net-analyzer/squid-graph

net-analyzer/tcpdump

net-dialup/ppp

net-dns/bind

net-dns/bind-tools

net-firewall/iptables

net-misc/openswan

net-misc/openvpn

net-misc/telnet-bsd

net-proxy/squid

www-servers/apache

Un saludo!

----------

## Brazlee

Buenas =)

Como me gustaría dedicarle un poco más de tiempo a este hilo y al proyecto :S. Ya terminé de cursar solo me falta rendir... y eso me recuerda, qué tiene Gentoo de documentación/comunidad para aquellos que recien estan empezando y quieren colaborar en algún proyecto. Realmente ahora no, pero un día cuando haya cursado dos o tres materias más de programación, Sistemas Operativos y experimentado más con Gentoo...Me gustaría devolverle a la comunidad participando  :Razz: 

Gracias por las respuestas...Ahora empecé a instalar. El esquema de particiones no me terminó de convencer.

Pero tenía que aprovechar que la lectora de CD había funcionado :S.

/boot 32 MB

/ 1,5GB

/usr/portage 1GB (Formateada como indica i92)

/usr/portage/distfiles y /usr/src/linux van a ir a parar al pendrive con los symlinks. Eso después lo veo, cuando termine la instalación

/var/tmp 1,4GB (La voy a re-montar en /var ahora que veo...)

~200-300 MB de Swap (Calcule mal al hacer el particionado y lo aproveche (?))

Bueno, creo que no está perfecto (ni hablar de los errores que cometí y me di cuenta solo escribiendo esto...)

¿El Swap si no lo utilizo, podría convertirse en /tmp o lo que tengo que compilar como para un servidor requiere más uso de /tmp?

Todas las particiones son ext2 menos / que es ext3.

Sobre el perfil, ¿elijo default? Desktop ya sé que no, pero el handbook comenta un perfil "server" y además...mmm está el hardened, o no?

Saludos!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Gringo, que hardware es el que estás usando para AP?

 

una wifi usb marca linksys ( no se el nombre del modelo) que usa el driver rt2x00 bajo linux. Era lo que tenía a mano y no me daba la gana de andar comprando mas hardware.

Estuve indagando y al parecer parcheando el kernel linux se puede conseguir que funcione como ap, pero yo al menos no fui capaz de hacerlo funcionar ( tb. hay que decir que es la primera vez que me peleo con esto de montar un ap ...). Tb. lo intenté con una tarjeta pci que bajo linux usa el driver acx100 pero bajo linux el soporte para este hardware es horrible y os recomiendo que no compréis nada que use este driver. 

Las mejores para estos menesters son las basadas en algún chip atheros por lo que he leído, aunque no tengo ni idea de si se pueden conseguir con facilidad por Argentina.

 *Quote:*   

> Me gustaría devolverle a la comunidad participando

 

genial  :Smile: , no te hace falta saber programar ni nada por el estilo, el equipo de traducciones siempre necesita ayuda p.ej. Hay un hilo fijo en este mismo foro para que puedas mirar donde puedes aportar algo.

Por el particionado, y esto depende en gran medida de que funciones va a hacer tu router, /var y /tmp siempre las dejo como particiones separadas tb.

300 Mb de swap me parece poco, aunque tb. depende de la ram física que tengas y de lo que va a estar ejecutando tu router. Te recomiendo que tengas una partición swap aunque creas que no la vayas a usar. Como sistema de archivos yo siempre uso ext2 en todas las particiones.

Sobre el perfil, usa uno por defecto ( puedes coger el perfil server si quieres) y añade uses a mano según el software que necesites. 

saluetes

----------

## Falken

Una opcion que no es de Linux pero que yo uso y de momento me va perfecto.

http://www.pfsense.org/

----------

